# Eclispe -CVS -Kompilierproblem



## Guest (18. Mai 2007)

Hi, ich habe mir heute ein Projekt aus dem CVS ausgecheckt und bekomme folgende Fehlermeldung:



> The project was not built due to "Could not delete: /Projekt/classes/de.". Fix the problem, then try refreshing this project and building it since it may be inconsistent



ich hab schon alles versucht, den classes Ordner von Hand gelöscht, Eclipse- clean aufgerufen... aber irgendwie geht da gar nix?!


----------



## Wildcard (18. Mai 2007)

Hast du den Workspace von aussen manipuliert?
/Projekt/classes/de.
Endet das Verzeichniss wirklich mit einem '.'?  ???:L


----------



## Unregistriert (10. Okt 2009)

hatte heute auc hdas problem und zufällig gelöst.
geh in den projekt explorer, klicke die projektmappe an und schließe das projekt. danach wieder öffnen. jetzt sollte es wieder funktionieren


----------

